# Hp requirement on triple mower



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Guys/Gals,

Those of you with a triple mower setup (1 front, 2 rear), what is the minimum horsepower requirement? Looking at a Pottinger or Krone setup, just want to make sure I have enough snot under the hood to adequately operate. Thank you.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

My neighbor runs 3 nine footers without conditioners and says it makes his 125 HP work, says 140 would be about right. Mind you this is in Bermuda which at times pulls hard anyway. With conditioners it would be in the 200 HP range. You will need some ponies under the hood.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Copy. Looking for tine conditioners pulling through Timothy, A/O, and some mixed grass. Thank you


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Our guys are saying 225 hp......


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

As well how fast do you want to go and how big are your hills?


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you Krone.1. I assume you mean at the PTO or do you mean Engine Hp?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Pto horsepower. One of our reps in Pennslyvania replyed that it depends on what side of the mountain you are on?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

krone.1 said:


> Pto horsepower. One of our reps in Pennslyvania replyed that it depends on what side of the mountain you are on?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Mountain_(Pennsylvania)

I pretty much live at the base of Clark's Knob.


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

Lely triple mower setup I priced yesterday was 150kw (200hp) and 75000$ cdn dollars with conditioning tines.

50,000$ with out the conditioners.

Thought that was pretty reasonable

Looks like a good unit.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

8350HiTech, That is some beautiful country! I can see the range in your avatar.

(I didn't pay very much attention in school HA!.)


----------

